# Critical Skills visa application submission from Congo



## agul1234 (Nov 19, 2016)

Has anyone submitted Critical Skills visa application from Kinshasa D.R.Congo? How much time does it take for application processing and Visa outcome? Should the application be submitted to Embassy or via VFS?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

At the embassy since there isn't a VFS office in DRC.

It'll take months...


----------



## agul1234 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you for your response! How much months does it take?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

4 months plus


----------

